# Choisir manuellement son firmware pour MAJ



## devilking62 (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un iPad 2 (OS 4.3.5) et souhaiterais savoir s'il était possible de mettre à jour via iTunes en 5.0 manuellement et non en 5.01.

J'ai téléchargé au préalable le firmware 5.0 pour iPad 2 et j'ai effectué la manipulation suivante (je suis sous Mac):

J'appuie sur "Alt" et clique simultanément sur "Mettre à jour", puis je choisis le firmware 5.0 que j'ai téléchargé.
Après l'extraction, j'obtiens une erreur 3002.

Existe t il une manipulation à réaliser pour contourner le problème lors de la vérification par Apple du firmware?

Je vous remercie d'avance et vous souhaite une agréable journée.
Bien cordialement.


----------



## laurange (16 Novembre 2011)

Il faudrait récupérer une sauvegarde en 5.0 mais il sera associé au compte d'une autre personne.

question pourquoi pas la 5.0.1 ?


----------

